# Hat schon jemand den Osprey Escapist 25 oder 30???



## mazo (22. Juli 2011)

Hallo,

da mein Vaude Splash Air 20+5 so langsam ausleiert, bin ich gerade auf der Suche nach einem neuen Rucksack.

Ich wollte daher wissen, ob schon jemand den im Titel genannten Rucksack hat. Ist das Innenfach wenigstens so gross ist wie das vom Splash Air. Da passen nämlich sehr gut meine (FR)Essschalen  mit meinem Mittagessen rein.

Danke im vorraus,

LG

Martin


----------



## Mustermann_ (23. Juli 2011)

Ich habe den Escapist 30 und da passt wirklich viieeell rein. Den Vaude Rucksack kenne ich nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mazo (23. Juli 2011)

Ok, ich glaube dann muss ich mir den doch selber mal vor Ort anschauen.

@ mustermann Wie zufrieden bist Du denn mit dem Teil???


----------



## Mustermann_ (23. Juli 2011)

Bin soweit sehr zufrieden. Im Verhältnis zum Volumen ist er relativ leicht. Wenn ich Wünsche äußern dürfte, hätte ich aber trotzdem etwas Ausstattung zugunsten des Gewichts weggelassen. Aber praktisch sind die vielen Fächer schon. Persönlich finde ich Hüfttaschen, die im geschlossenen Zustand noch Luft durchlassen besser, aber das ist sicherlich Geschmackssache.
Ich finde den Rucksack bequem zu tragen, wobei man schon ordentlich darunter schwitzt. Aber dies ist wohl bei Kontaktrückentragesystemen immer der Fall. Praktisch ist die Möglichkeit, die Kompressionsriemen sowohl über der Netzaussentasche oder darunter verlaufen zu lassen. Also alles sehr durchdacht. Das Material wirkt auf den ersten Blick auf mich eher billig, ist aber sehr abriebfest und wasserdicht.

Fazit: wenn Du einen großen, bequemen Rucksack ohne Rückenprotektor suchst -> kaufen


----------



## Hacklschorsch (25. Juli 2011)

Alpencross getestet und für prima befunden - schön leicht und haltbares Material (Reissverschlüsse, Gummibänder, Schnallen...) 
Hab das Teil seit Herbst letzten Jahres und fahre damit auch immer zur Arbeit....


----------



## thetourist (6. November 2011)

Wie sieht es denn bei dem Rucksack mit Möglichkeiten zur Protektoren-Befestigung aus?


----------



## Mustermann_ (6. November 2011)

Geht nicht vernünftig. Ich packe sie daher in den Rucksack.

Bei mir löst sich übrigens innen die Gummierung vom Stoff ab.


----------



## thetourist (6. November 2011)

Den Rucksack gibt's im Moment übrigens günstig bei Outdoor-Broker.


----------



## Der Kassenwart (9. November 2011)

Hacklschorsch schrieb:


> Alpencross getestet und für prima befunden - schön leicht und haltbares Material (Reissverschlüsse, Gummibänder, Schnallen...)
> Hab das Teil seit Herbst letzten Jahres und fahre damit auch immer zur Arbeit....



@hacklschorsch: mustermann sagt, er schwitzt mit dem teil am rücken. wie war's bei dir während des AX sowie beim täglichen commuten? das ist für mich ein wichtiges kaufkriterium, daher trenne ich mich wohl von meinem evoc fr, der direkt auf dem rücken aufliegt u keinerlei ventilation ermöglicht.

und gibt es auch irgendwo bilder von rückenteil u gurten des escapist? alle mir bekannten fotos zeigen immer nur die rückansicht.


----------



## thetourist (20. November 2011)

Schau mal in mein Fotoalbum, da findest du ein paar Bilder. Hab den Rucksack (25Liter, Größe M/L) seit gestern, habe ihn also noch nicht testen können.





Entgegen der Aussage von mustermann klappt es hervorragend die Schoner, in meinem Fall sind es Knie- und Ellbogenschoner von Bluegrass, seitlich zu befestigen.


----------



## Der Kassenwart (20. November 2011)

danke, endlich mal ein aussagekräftiges bild! interessante ansicht. bisher war ich immer der meinung, daß zwei parallele polster mit einem luftkanal entlang der wirbelsäule nicht nur besser belüften, sondern auch dafür sorgen, daß z.b. eine pralle trinkblase den pack nicht ausbeult, außer man hat eine harte rückenplatte dazwischen. 

kannst du bitte die rückenlänge messen? alles länger als 48cm ist zu lang. in dem falle müßte ich zur nächstkleineren größe greifen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mustermann_ (20. November 2011)

@thetourist: Kannst Du bitte ein Foto mit befestigten Schonern machen? Vielleicht war ich auch nur zu ungeschickt meine Fox Launch Knee/Shin Guard sicher zu befestigen. Ich würde Sie auch lieber außen als innen transportieren.


----------



## thetourist (20. November 2011)

Hallo, als ich hab jetzt mal gemessen und komme auf 48,5 cm. Schau nochmal ins Album, dann siehst du wie ich gemessen hab.

Es gibt noch so ne "Höhenverstellung" der Schultergurte. Auf zwei Bildern im Album sieht man was ich meine.


----------



## Der Kassenwart (20. November 2011)

hab ich mir angeschaut. beim messen der rückenlänge kann man nicht viel falsch machen. die einstellung der schultergurte hilft nur bedingt, da sie die rückenlänge als solche nicht verändert. mir stößt bei steilen abfahrten der rand des rucksacks an den helm. allmountaindeckel wie mein giro verschärfen das durch den tiefergezogenen nackenschutz. ergo größe S für mich, falls ich den kaufen sollte.
aber fahr doch erstmal deinen und berichte, wie er sich so macht.


----------



## thetourist (20. November 2011)

4 Bilder im Album. Wie gesagt, ich hab den Rucksack erst seit gestern, und hab nur mal mir alles angeschaut, denke aber schon das die Schoner sicher fest sind. Die Ellbogenschoner sind in den Bein/Knieschonern festgemacht.



Mustermann_ schrieb:


> @thetourist: Kannst Du bitte ein Foto mit befestigten Schonern machen? Vielleicht war ich auch nur zu ungeschickt meine Fox Launch Knee/Shin Guard sicher zu befestigen. Ich würde Sie auch lieber außen als innen transportieren.


----------



## Mustermann_ (20. November 2011)

Danke für die Bilder - werde es mal so testen, wie Du sie befestigt hast...


----------



## bianchibiker (23. November 2011)

wie groß bist du und was für eine Rückenlänge hast du dabei, das dir der M/L Rucksack passt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hacklschorsch (23. November 2011)

Hi,
also ich habe auch noch einen Evoc, und ja - der liegt eindeutig enger am Rücken (was aber auch sein Job als Freeriderucksack ist...).
Der Escapist liegt auch eng an, allerdings ist ein Schaumstoff- und Mesh Rückenteil dran, was eine gewisse Luftzirkulation ermöglicht. 
Ich habe ihn dieses Jahr im August bei fast 40 Grad in den Dolomiten getragen - für mich sogar fast noch besser als mein alter Deuter Transalpin. Aber ich denke, das ist wohl Ansichtssache..... 
Ich finde, der Escapist ist leicht, relativ robust, hat ne Menge Stauraum, sieht cool aus und durch die Hüftriemen und die gut verstellbaren Schulterriemen sitzt er recht fest am Rücken (auch für Trails). Zudem baut er nicht ganz so hoch (dafür weiter nach hinten) wie der Transalpin. 
So - jetzt entscheide mal..... Viel Erfolg.


----------



## thetourist (23. November 2011)

Hallo bianchibiker, ich denk mal du hast mich gemeint. Ich bin 172cm groß. Zur Größenbestimmung stand beim Händler wo ich gekauft hatte, folgendes: 



> Größenempfehlung: Zur Ermittlung der richtigen Größe wie auf dem Foto abgebildet die Rückenlänge messen.
> Bis zu einer Rückenlänge von 48,5 cm empfehlen wir die Gr. S/M, ab 48,5 cm die Größe M/L.


So wurde gemessen:

http://www.ospreypacks.com/de/web/sizing_and_fitting

Ich kann dir nicht mehr sagen was gemessen wurde, aber es waren wohl über 48,5 cm. Die erste 3 Stunden Ausfahrt lief sehr gut, er fiel wirklich kaum auf, bisher bin ich sehr zufrieden.



bianchibiker schrieb:


> wie groß bist du und was für eine Rückenlänge hast du dabei, das dir der M/L Rucksack passt?


----------



## transalbi (30. November 2011)

Was bei den Osprey-Modellen, also auch beim Escapist, generell super durchdacht ist, sind deren Trinksysteme (beim Escapist als Nachrüstsatz erhältlich).
Der Wasserschlauch hat einen Magnetclip am Mundstück. Der Gegenhalter lässt sich am Brustgurt festmachen, so dass der Schlauch nicht in der Gegend rumwackelt.


Andreas


----------



## Mustermann_ (7. Januar 2012)

Bei mir hat sich im Hauptfach die Gummierung der Abtrennung zum Vorderfach nach einer Saison fast vollständig abgelöst (siehe Anhang). Ansonsten alles top in Schuss!


----------



## thetourist (7. Januar 2012)

Oh, das muss ich mal beobachten. 

Ansonsten bin ich zufrieden mit dem Rucksack, ein Kritikpunkt sind diese Hüfttaschen. Während der Fahrt isses unmöglich die nochmal zuzumachen, jedenfalls für mich.


----------



## Mustermann_ (7. Januar 2012)

Ja, die gehen schwer wieder zu.
Ich verstehe den Sinn hinter den dichten Hüfttaschen nicht. Wenn die Taschen zu sind, dann wird bei mir der Inhalt vom Schweiß ziemlich feucht.

Was aber am escapist bei einer Hüttentour genial ist: man ist der Einzige mit dem Rucksack auf der Hütte und findet ihn leicht wieder (ungefähr 80% haben den Deuter Transalp).


----------



## Mustermann_ (21. April 2012)

Zur Info: Habe nun von Osprey einen neuen Rucksack bekommen (wegen ablösender Gummierung, s.o.).


----------

